# La Lazio, il Lecce



## uccellino

Salve a tutti quanti!,
vorrei sapere perché si usano articoli diversi con i nomi delle squadre di calcio, per esempio, *la* Lazio però *il* Lecce.
Il cambio di articolo viene giustificato dal fatto che nella struttura profonda si direbbe: "la squadra del Lazio" e "il club sportivo di Lecce"?
Grazie in avanzo del vostro contributo,
Uccellino


----------



## SunDraw

uccellino said:


> si direbbe: "la squadra del Lazio" e "il club sportivo di Lecce"?


Sì, la penso esattamente anch'io così, ma non ci penso nemmeno a mettermi a indagare come e perché la Storia caso per caso abbia prodotto l'uno o l'altra...


----------



## Necsus

Da questa discussione :
Generalmente le squadre che hanno lo stesso nome della città sono maschili (con immancabili eccezioni, come la Roma) proprio per differenziare le due cose, lo stesso meccanismo dovrebbe valere per Lazio regione e Lazio squadra. Sono di solito femminili invece le squadre il cui nome è un aggettivo della città, p.e. la (squadra) Triestina.


----------



## furs

Non credo che esista una regola fissa. Nel caso della Triestina (che e' la squadra della mia citta' natale -  FORZA MULI!!), e' femminile perche' e' sottinteso Unione Sportiva. In citta' ancora adesso (credo) si dice: 'ndemo a veder zogar l'Unione ?'.


----------



## uccellino

Necsus non capisco bene la tua risposta.Sono un po' sorpresa perché da quello che dicono le grammatiche autorevoli, Serianni, per esempio, le città non hanno genere né portano articolo eccetto casi contati come: L'Aquila, La Spezia, L'Aia, L'Avana o Il Cairo. E non capisco neanche il ragionamento di Lazio, scusa: la regione del Lazio e la Lazio coincidono, l'articolo non serve a differenziare. Magari sono io che sono un po' ottusa e faccio fatica a capire la spiegazione, ma non mi convince


----------



## Necsus

uccellino said:


> Necsus non capisco bene la tua risposta.Sono un po' sorpresa perché da quello che dicono le grammatiche autorevoli, Serianni, per esempio, le città non hanno genere né portano articolo eccetto casi contati come: L'Aquila, La Spezia, L'Aia, L'Avana o Il Cairo. E non capisco neanche il ragionamento di Lazio, scusa: la regione del Lazio e la Lazio coincidono, l'articolo non serve a differenziare. Magari sono io che sono un po' ottusa e faccio fatica a capire la spiegazione, ma non mi convince


Ciao, uccellino. 
So che può sembrare strano, ma la regione Lazio è maschile, si dice 'il Lazio', come 'il Veneto'. Probabilmente per la terminazione in -o.
Poi devo dire che sono un po' sorpreso anch'io dall'affermazione che secondo Serianni le città non avrebbero genere, perché proprio nella sua grammatica è scritto testualmente (III,11): 
"tendono a collocarsi nel genere femminile: [...] II. I nomi di città, isole, regioni, stati, continenti". 
E più avanti, parlando proprio delle squadre di calcio: 
"è possibile osservare delle tendenze costanti rispetto al genere: a) con i nomi di città che comunemente sono femminili, si ha il maschile; b) con un aggettivo sostantivato si ha il femminile; c) con i nomi di regione si ha talvolta il genere opposto a quello del nome nel suo uso primitivo; d) con i nomi di nazione si ha lo stesso genere del nome corrispondente."
Che è quello che avevo riportato a suo tempo nell'altra discussione, anche se forse, devo pensare, non altrettanto chiaramente... 

@ Furs: non è una regola, in effetti, ma una tendenza d'uso.


----------



## uccellino

Grazie del chiarimento, Necsus,
effettivamente hai ragione, ho guardato il punto del Serianni sbagliato, quello riferito all'uso dell'articolo ma non quello del genere del nome. Grazie per riportare il capitolo preciso e svolgere un po' di più la spiegazione. Adesso sì lo capisco un po' meglio, comunque continua ad essere un punto da imparare con la pratica e l'uso, lo dico per noi apprendenti dell'italiano, no?
Saluti cordiali e complimenti per l'efficenza


----------



## Necsus

uccellino said:


> Grazie del chiarimento, Necsus, effettivamente hai ragione, ho guardato il punto del Serianni sbagliato, quello riferito all'uso dell'articolo invece di quello sul genere del nome. Grazie per aver riportato il capitolo preciso e aver ampliato un po' di più la spiegazione. Adesso sì lo capisco un po' meglio, comunque continua a(d) essere un punto da imparare con la pratica e l'uso, intendo per chi studia l'italiano, no?
> Saluti cordiali e complimenti per l'efficienza


Prego, uccellino. E grazie per i complimenti. Direi che queste indicazioni valgono nella maggior parte dei casi, ovviamente la cosa più difficile da ricordare, per chi non è madrelingua, sono come sempre le immancabili eccezioni..!


----------



## Bigiù

Qualche anno fa mi spiegarono che si dice _la Lazio_ perché il nome completo è S.S.Lazio (Società Sportiva), così come _la Roma_ è A.S.(Associazione Sportiva).
Però, _Juventus_ è F.C. (Football Club), ma qui si dirà la Juventus perché _juventus,utis=_ s.f.. I conti non tornano con A.C.( Associazione Calcistica) Milan, ma forse _la Milan_ suonava male. Sicuramente ci saranno altre eccezioni pronte a smentire/confrmare la regola, ma neanche io ho voglia di fare ulteriori ricerche.


----------



## trier2007

beelebi said:


> Qualche anno fa mi spiegarono che si dice _la Lazio_ perché il nome completo è S.S.Lazio (Società Sportiva), così come _la Roma_ è A.S.(Associazione Sportiva).
> Però, _Juventus_ è F.C. (Football Club), ma qui si dirà la Juventus perché _juventus,utis=_ s.f.. I conti non tornano con A.C.( Associazione Calcistica) Milan, ma forse _la Milan_ suonava male. Sicuramente ci saranno eccezioni pronte a smentire la regola, ma neanche io ho voglia di fare altre ricerche.


 
Credo proprio che non si possa collegare il genere della squadra al fatto che sia una SS, una AC, eccetera; per fare un esempio, la Roma è un'Associazione Sportiva, ma anche _il_ Bari lo è! Per curiosità, ho dato un'occhiata all'enenco delle squadre attualmente in serie A, e da quello che ho visto non posso che concordare con Necsus: tutte le squadre con il nome di una città (ad eccezione della Roma) hanno l'articolo maschile, mentre quelle denominate con l'aggettivo (Udinese, Fiorentina, Reggina, etc.), quelle con il nome della regione (Lazio) e quelle con un nome diverso da quello della città (ad esempio Atalanta, Sampdoria) hanno l'articolo femminile. Non so se questa regola valga anche per la serie B, C, eccetera !


----------



## Bigiù

trier2007 said:


> Credo proprio che non si possa collegare il genere della squadra al fatto che sia una SS, una AC, eccetera; per fare un esempio, la Roma è un'Associazione Sportiva, ma anche _il_ Bari lo è! Per curiosità, ho dato un'occhiata all'enenco delle squadre attualmente in serie A, e da quello che ho visto non posso che concordare con Necsus: tutte le squadre con il nome di una città (ad eccezione della Roma) hanno l'articolo maschile, mentre quelle denominate con l'aggettivo (Udinese, Fiorentina, Reggina, etc.), quelle con il nome della regione (Lazio) e quelle con un nome diverso da quello della città (ad esempio Atalanta, Sampdoria) hanno l'articolo femminile. Non so se questa regola valga anche per la serie B, C, eccetera !


 
 Non mi ero spiegata bene, me ne scuso. Assumendo che la spiegazione di Necsus è valida,documentata e convincente, cercavo di spiegare  perché si dica _la_ Roma, e forse perché anche _la_ Lazio, che mi sembra sia l'unica squadra con nome di regione, cosicché non ci sono altri esempi  per confermare(ma probabilmente è come dice Necsus). 
Poi ho cercato di spiegare Juventus.
Non mi spiegavo Milan (forse Milan:Milano=squadra:città). 
P.S. Capisco che c'era possibilità di fraintendimento. Colpa mia.


----------



## tie-break

beelebi said:


> anche _la_ Lazio, che mi sembra sia l'unica squadra con nome di regione, cosicché non ci sono altri esempi per confermare(ma probabilmente è come dice Necsus).


 
Ci sarebbe solo il San Marino, ma non so se ci si riferisce allo stato (area geografica come nel caso del Lazio) o soltanto alla città di San Marino.


----------



## Salegrosso

Siccome "Il Roma" e' un quotidiano (di Napoli, nonostante il nome), azzardo la congettura che la squadra della Roma sia femminile per distinguersi da quel giornale, sempre che la squadra sia nata quando il giornale era gia' esistente e noto.

Qualcuno sa qualcosa a riguardo?

Edit. 
Il giornale e' nato nel 1862, la squadra nel 1927. 
Pero' magari non c'e' nessun legame, la congettura sembra debole perfino a me che l'ho pensata.


----------



## Pineta

C'è qualcuno che conosca la regola quando i nomi delle squadre di calcio siano femminili o maschili?


Mille grazie di una risposta,
Pineta


----------



## laurentius87

Direi che non esiste una regola. Guardando alle squadre attualmente in Serie A, questi sono i generi:

Inter (f)
Roma (f)
Milan (m)
Sampdoria (f)
Palermo (m)
Napoli (m)
Juventus (f)
Parma (m)
Genoa (m)
Bari (m)
Fiorentina (f)
Lazio (f)
Catania (m)
Chievo (m)
Udinese (f)
Cagliari (m)
Bologna (m)
Atalanta (f)
Siena (m)
Livorno (m)

Pensavo che le squadre con i nomi di città (Parma, Torino, Palermo, Venezia...) fossero sempre maschili ma _la Roma_ rompe le uova nel paniere.


----------



## gatogab

L'Inter è una società.
Il Livorno un club.


----------



## ursu-lab

gatogab said:


> L'Inter è una società.
> Il Livorno un club.



Ma:
*La* Juventus è un FC (football club).

*Il* Livorno e il Bari sono AS (associazione sportiva).

Il Milan, il Siena e il Chievo sono AC (associazione calcio)

Il Napoli e il Catania sono SS (società sportiva)


Anche secondo me non esiste una regola. Ogni città avrà deciso come concordare la propria squadra chissà con quali criteri.


----------



## infinite sadness

Questo non vuol dire nulla, intanto perchè il club è una associazione, e poi il fenomeno delle s.p.a. è recente, un tempo erano tutte associazioni (o club) e i nomi non si sono trasformati da maschili in femminili in corrispondenza della trasformazione in società.


----------



## laurentius87

infinite sadness said:


> Questo non vuol dire nulla, intanto perchè il club è una associazione, e poi il fenomeno delle s.p.a. è recente, un tempo erano tutte associazioni (o club) e i nomi non si sono trasformati da maschili in femminili in corrispondenza della trasformazione in società.



Già.


----------



## Necsus

Se ne è già parlato. Dalla discussione La Lazio, il Lecce:


> Da questa discussione :
> Generalmente le squadre che hanno lo stesso nome della città sono maschili (con immancabili eccezioni, come la Roma) proprio per differenziare le due cose, lo stesso meccanismo dovrebbe valere per Lazio regione e Lazio squadra. Sono di solito femminili invece le squadre il cui nome è un aggettivo della città, p.e. la (squadra) Triestina.


----------



## effeundici

infinite sadness said:


> Questo non vuol dire nulla, intanto perchè il club è una associazione, e poi il fenomeno delle s.p.a. è recente, un tempo erano tutte associazioni (o club) e i nomi non si sono trasformati da maschili in femminili in corrispondenza della trasformazione in società.


 
Giusto, però...che c'entra la SPA? Chi l'aveva nominata?


----------



## infinite sadness

Il post era in risposta a Gatogab, che sembrava tentare di trovare una spiegazione nella distinzione tra club e società.


----------

